
A JavaScript NES emulator - endergame
https://github.com/bfirsh/jsnes
======
endergame
A JavaScript NES emulator. [https://jsnes.fir.sh](https://jsnes.fir.sh)

It's a library that works in both the browser and Node.js. The browser UI is
available at [https://github.com/bfirsh/jsnes-
web](https://github.com/bfirsh/jsnes-web).

